

Ask HN: How to find people for startups? - odonnellryan

Hey all,<p>Recently, a friend and myself have been working on what will be (hopefully!) a decently vast project. We have experience in the field (Python, C#, and browser code) but it just becomes too much for two people to handle, and a lot of our friends don't seem up to the task!<p>Are there any good resources for these types of things online, or are people like us mostly stuck to friends and family? Of course, there isn't any money involved at this stage.<p>I'm sure there are others in the same boat, and others that have moved on from similar situations.<p>Thank you!
======
cdvonstinkpot
See this post on a related topic:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5694664>

------
cdvonstinkpot
Sites like FounderDating maybe? Area Tech Meetups or incubator programs? Just
my guesses...

